# permanent residence application rejected for old drunk driving charge...help please



## capetownbru (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been in SA on an exceptional skills work permit for the past year while my spouse has been waiting back home in a lucrative job until our permanent residence visa is approved which would enable him to continue his career here. We both love SA, the people we meet here, and Cape Town in particular and have much to offer.

We received terribly disappointing news, however, that our application has been rejected (for both of us) due exclusively to a one-offense 8 year old driving while intoxicated charge on my spouse's record. We were honest on the application and included a statement of remorse.

I have never heard of a residence application refused for such a reason here; and, even in countries that have very harsh views on the issue (for example, Canada), old offenses are either ignored or allow for official rehabilitation.

Please help! Has anyone heard of a similar situation here in SA?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you appealed yet? We've had quite a few such cases where the application was never unsuccessful.


----------



## capetownbru (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for responding, LegalMan. I haven't found even one example of a similar rejection here in SA. We are very confused but on the verge of giving up on this country.

Appeal is being filed today. Then a long waiting game, I guess.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

tell me something this charge was is USA or SA ?


----------



## capetownbru (Jun 28, 2014)

was in USA, not SA.


----------



## varunsood (Feb 19, 2016)

capetownbru said:


> I have been in SA on an exceptional skills work permit for the past year while my spouse has been waiting back home in a lucrative job until our permanent residence visa is approved which would enable him to continue his career here. We both love SA, the people we meet here, and Cape Town in particular and have much to offer.
> 
> We received terribly disappointing news, however, that our application has been rejected (for both of us) due exclusively to a one-offense 8 year old driving while intoxicated charge on my spouse's record. We were honest on the application and included a statement of remorse.
> 
> ...


Hi Capetownbru, I received a similar news yesterday. I am in SA on a CSV and applied for PR which got rejected due to 1 DUI record that they picked up. I am looking to appeal asap. Can you give me some information on (1)What eventually happened to your appeal? Did they give you a PR? (2) how long did they take to sort out the case (3) What should I include in my Appeal.

Yours is the only case that I am able to find on line. Any information that you provide would be very valuable. 

Please help!


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

varunsood said:


> Hi Capetownbru, I received a similar news yesterday. I am in SA on a CSV and applied for PR which got rejected due to 1 DUI record that they picked up. I am looking to appeal asap. Can you give me some information on (1)What eventually happened to your appeal? Did they give you a PR? (2) how long did they take to sort out the case (3) What should I include in my Appeal.
> 
> Yours is the only case that I am able to find on line. Any information that you provide would be very valuable.
> 
> Please help!


Hi i am also in a similar situation i applied for PR(Relative-Major Child) in Oct 2017 and still waiting for outcome. When were you charged for DUI and then when did you apply for your PR? Did you go to court and what was the result..fine or community service and how long did the blood results take?


----------

